# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Błagam o pomoc w odczytaniu wyniku badań.

## KlaudiaOstrów

Witam bardzo serdecznie. Proszę o pomoc w odczytaniu wyniku badań markerów nowotworowych i osteoporozy mojej mamy. Wynik Ca 15-3 (ICD9:I43) wynosi 33,46 lU/ml . Czy mógłby mi ktoś powiedzieć co to oznacza? 
Dodam tylko (nie wiem czy ma to coś wspólnego), że rok temu miała wycinaną całą tarczyce... Proszę jeszcze raz o pomoc.

----------


## SirArgal

Podałaś tylko wynik markera Ca 15-3 - z tego co pamiętam norma jest do 30 lub 35, w tym przypadku wartość jest gdzieś pomiędzy, ale raczej nie ma powodów przypuszczać że to rak. Jest to marker nowotworu piersiowego. Poza tym stężenie tego antygenu wzrasta w III trymestrze ciąży, w marskości i zapaleniu wątroby, u kobiet z niezłośliwymi zmianami w piersiach i w jajnikach, a także u niedużego odsetka chorych z rakiem jajnika, szyjki macicy,endometrium i niedrobnokomórkowym rakiem płuca... ale z tego co pamiętam, ma on niską czułość diagnostyczną i się go nie stosuje do rozpoznawania. Nie było przypadkiem jeszcze i innych badań robionych? Oczekujesz pomocy, to podaj więcej danych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

CA-15.3 ( ICD-9; I 43) - 12,50 U/ml.  0     41,50 N wartość negatywna powyżej normy-  negatively.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

CA-15.3 ( ICD-9; I 43) - 12,50 U/ml.  Zakres normy 0 - 31,30  N ( norm) (standard ) - wartość negatywna powyżej normy- negatively.
CA-125 ( ICD-9; I 41)  - 30,90 U/ml . Zakres normy 0- 41,50   N ( norm) (standard ) - wartość negatywna powyżej normy- negatively.
CRP ( ICD-9: I 81 ) - 24,10  mg/l  . Zakrs normy 0-5  H - wysoki HIGH . 
Od 2015 roku torbiel w jajniku bolesny , bóle podbrzusza , przy chodzeniu wstawaniu , gorączka, bóle uda lewego, stopy lewej. Bóle podbrzusza. Bolesne piersi krwawienie miesiączkowe 14 dni . Wzrost piersi  8 cm , zmniejszenie 7 cm od 2017 do września  2018 . Wzrost wagi 1 kg od grudnia 2017 . Proszę dr Kuliga bay mnie operował przyjął do Szpital ICMP w Łodzi e mailowo  kierując prośbę do rejestracji ICMP w Łodzi. W dniu 07.09.2018  anulowano mnie wizytę do dr Kuliga. Jak sugerował lekarz Borkowski, Adam Świątek. Tomasz Rembowski. 22.08.2018 nie przepisał Vasilip 10 mg  Tomasz Rembowski leku na  cholesterol, itd.. Jestem wysokim ryzykiem wylewu do mózgu z powodu nie operowania naczyniak żylnego w lewej półkuli móżdzku nabytego 1 stycznia 2014 roku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

CA-15.3 ( ICD-9; I 43) - 12,50 U/ml.  Zakres normy 0 - 31,30  N ( norm) (standard ) - wartość negatywna powyżej normy- negatively.
CA-125 ( ICD-9; I 41)  - 30,90 U/ml . Zakres normy 0- 41,50   N ( norm) (standard ) - wartość negatywna powyżej normy- negatively.
CRP ( ICD-9: I 81 ) - 24,10  mg/l  . Zakrs normy 0-5  H - wysoki HIGH . 
Od 2015 roku torbiel w jajniku bolesny , bóle podbrzusza , przy chodzeniu wstawaniu , gorączka, bóle uda lewego, stopy lewej. Bóle podbrzusza. Bolesne piersi krwawienie miesiączkowe 14 dni . Wzrost piersi  8 cm , zmniejszenie 7 cm od 2017 do września  2018 . Wzrost wagi 1 kg od grudnia 2017 . Proszę dr Kuliga bay mnie operował przyjął do Szpital ICMP w Łodzi e mailowo  kierując prośbę do rejestracji ICMP w Łodzi. W dniu 07.09.2018  anulowano mnie wizytę do dr Kuliga. Jak sugerował lekarz Borkowski, Adam Świątek. Tomasz Rembowski. 22.08.2018 nie przepisał Vasilip 10 mg  Tomasz Rembowski leku na  cholesterol, itd.. Jestem wysokim ryzykiem wylewu do mózgu z powodu nie operowania naczyniak żylnego w lewej półkuli móżdżku nabytego 1 stycznia 2014 roku. Edyta z Łodzi

----------

